# youtube vid help



## JMJones (Sep 5, 2011)

I made a quick video for a recently finished knife and uploaded it to youtube. Viewing the video on my computer is fine but when it got uploaded it formatted it strangly so that the video looks squished in from the sides. The cutting board I was using is wider than tall, however it appears taller than wide with the youtube formatting. Anyone have any idea how to fix this as it really throws off the appearance of the knife and makes the handle look way blockier than it is?


----------

